# my kitty is kicking herself in the face!!



## Greyer (Aug 20, 2011)

my kitty cricket is 4.5 months old and in heat :fust , she gets fixed next week but just recently shes started kicking herself in the head/face!! she'll be laying down and will grab her head with both paws and juat kick the crap outta herself!! im really worried, is this normal? i've had cats my whole life but NEVER one that does this. also if anyone has any advice on staying sane until she gets fixed , i'd LOVE to hear it, i havent lost this much sleep in loooonnnggg time!! thanks!


----------



## Paws On Your Heart (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi there!

Unfortunately I do not have information about how to keep your sanity through this time, but I can definitely sympathize for you living with a cat in heat as this is a very stressful time for both you and your cat.

Secondly, that is certainly a strange behaviour that Cricket is demonstrating. I do not think that the behaviour is harmful, especially if she is not scratching herself during the process. Maybe she is doing this because she is in heat? Otherwise I think it might just be a strange quirk that your kitty has. You could also ask the vet about this behaviour when you take Cricket in to be fixed. 

Hope you are able to get some sleep soon, and let us know if you find out what is causing her to act so strangely.


----------



## hal1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Allergy? Ear infection?


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

A weird quirk? Can't say I ever recall any of my queens in heat kicking themselves in the head. They were all crouched down with their butts in the air, and lots of treading with their hind feet. Put in ear plugs and say, "this, too, will pass".


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

It sounds like she is doing what cats do when they play with a toy - the "grab with two front paws, rabbit-kick with the back feet, then gnaw". Gracie of course does this with toys, but she'll also flop over and grab one of her own back feet and tussle with it when she's feeling super frisky. I think Cricket is overwhelmed by all kinds of unfamiliar feelings right now, and one of the behaviors she's using to get all her energy out is an adaption of 'play' behavior. You didn't say if she has toys to play with or not, but maybe after she's been spayed and calms down, it would be fun to get her some interactive toys. 

Fran


----------



## Greyer (Aug 20, 2011)

thank ya'll so much for your support. Cricket got spayed wed. and the poor doll has just had a terrible time- she is soooo delicate about certain things, i think a lot of that has to do with the fact she never had a "cat" mama, just me and i've just spoiled her rotten . anywho she is getting back to her normal terrorist self with her little shaved belly (how cute). turns out the kicking in the head according to the vets could just be how she was dealing with that stressful overwhelming time. poor dear!!! besides the "singing" that she tends to do shes doing quite well!!
i've attached two pictures of my baby one the day before and then the next one she is sitting next to the grass i grew for her (because she doesn't get to go outside, i brought it to her!)


----------

